# paws w/moveable fingers



## insan3guy (Sep 8, 2010)

do you think it would be too terribly hard to make a pair of paws that you can actually do things with?  like go skiing, for example...  or using a pencil....  
basically, just nimble enough so that you dont have to take them off to do every little thing.

input is appreciated, both positive and negative(to an extent)
ty in advance


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 8, 2010)

Most paws area actually usable, as far as I know.


----------



## Foxlink (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree, I bought a suit (not even custom... still regretting that..) and the paws are very usable, it depends on how many digits you have, too.


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 8, 2010)

hmm...i always thought that they were like big, thick gloves lol
ty


----------



## Jude (Sep 8, 2010)

Some paws are so versatile that you can shred with them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkCb97tJmZc


----------



## Glitch (Sep 8, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Some paws are so versatile that you can shred with them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkCb97tJmZc


 
It'd be awesome if I had the ability to do crap like that.
But alas, my paws are a little large and it's hard to grip things.


----------



## The DK (Sep 8, 2010)

i guess they would have to be pretty thin to do all of that


----------



## Furlow (Sep 8, 2010)

Some paws i've seen were more thick glove like, but most are pretty form fit.  Think it's the fact alot have thick fur around makes them look realy bulky


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 8, 2010)

Depending on what type of fursuit you're crafting, and complexity (scales, thicker hairs, nails etc) you could easily make them manueverable.


----------



## Jude (Sep 8, 2010)

Glitch said:


> It'd be awesome if I had the ability to do crap like that.
> But alas, my paws are a little large and it's hard to grip things.


 
It'd be awesome if I had the ability to do crap like that even without a fursuit
I really need to stop trying to learn a dozen instruments at once...


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 8, 2010)

wow...lots of responses....lol not used to this many people all responding at once on the internet


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 8, 2010)

now....who would liek a cookie!!!!


----------



## Makitana (Sep 9, 2010)

Heh... check my thread I made last week, its a similar thing.

If you plan on making paws the matrices.net way (seems how most people do it) its pretty simple, the smaller the allowance you leave between each finger, the more dexterity you have. For example, the gloves I made only used a 1cm border around the fingers and then a 0.4-0.5cm seam allowance. the result is the fingers on the paws are longer and skinnier, making you able to be more precise etc. I can type on this shallow keyboard (like midway between a laptop and a normal keyboards, keys are only about 3cm tall) very accurately while wearing my gloves.

Also if it wasnt obvious, the more dexterity you want, the less it will look like paws as it slowly turns into a glove.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 10, 2010)

I modified a pair of stretchy chineille-type gloves into quickie paws by gluing claws into the fingertips and a fun-foam pad into the palm. May ad pads on the fingers later, but proper alignment may be crucial.


----------



## Fraxture (Sep 10, 2010)

Glad you made this thread. I have seen many tutorials out there. But Was wondering how many of these furs pull off some of the stunts I see them do with the hands totally encased.

I am not sure if I will go the glove route with everything attached to it or make fur hands from scratch.


----------



## Makitana (Sep 10, 2010)

Just tested it then... I can play some songs on piano quite accurately while wearing the gloves I described. Nothing complex and avoiding too many chords with sharps etc but I think if thats an example of how dextrous you want these paws to be, going for the glove method with small seam allowance is a great option. Also yeah, pad placement is important. And quite hard to get right the first time :/


----------



## Fraxture (Sep 13, 2010)

I want to do some contact juggling and YoYoing in my fursona.
Since my arms and hands will be black fur, I am going to wear gloves under the fur hands that will be there when I remove them.

And I am really looking into making those gloves LED gloves as well. 
http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=2yS14k47jLs
Would be cool to make hollow Clear Epoxy claws in the fur glove so the LEDS can shine through them as well.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 25, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Some paws are so versatile that you can shred with them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkCb97tJmZc



Dude.. o_o That is just awesome on so many different levels.



insan3guy said:


> now....who would liek a cookie!!!!



I do! I do! ;D


I don't have much to contribute, since I'm still in the process of making my own set of gloves/handpaws right now.. I'm still trying to figure out the claws I want on them and the fabric/fur I'm going to use.


----------



## LarkspurDragon (Sep 30, 2010)

I bought some black silk-oid costume gloves (like for fancy dress) that are quite versatile, and I sewed palm and finger pads to them. The only thing you can't do is use the computer--the trackpad doesn't work with gloves of any kind ><

The cuffs normally go up to my elbows; I just had them rolled down for this picture.


----------

